# Financial guru sought



## Lingua (8 Dec 2006)

Im wondering if anyone can recommend an Eddie Hobbs type but without the exhorbitant consultation  costs.  Basically looking for advice on savings, budget tips, education, pension etc.
   kaygo


----------



## CCOVICH (8 Dec 2006)

How much are you willing to pay?


----------



## Lingua (8 Dec 2006)

I have no idea what the going rate is.  I heard that Eddie Hobbs charges 700 euro a consultation. I would say thats a bit steep.  On the other hand, a doctor (specialist) would charge me no more than 150 for a thorough overhaul, so financially I would be asking for something similar and would not expect to pay much more.
However, I am willing to negotiate.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Dec 2006)

kaygo said:


> I have no idea what the going rate is.  I heard that Eddie Hobbs charges 700 euro a consultation.


Why don't you ask him for a quote?


> I would say thats a bit steep.  On the other hand, a doctor (specialist) would charge me no more than 150 for a thorough overhaul


A medical specialist is unlikely to give you a thorough overhaul but is, instead, likely to concentrate on one specific area of specialisation. Anyway - it's meaningless to compare costs in this way.


----------



## CCOVICH (8 Dec 2006)

www.moneydoctor.ie gives the first consultation free.

I haven't heard of any Authorised Advisors quoting for less than €200 per session, and I am not sure how relevant that rate is anymore to be honest.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Dec 2006)

Maybe if you post some of your details here people can give you some feedback. Not that this is necessarily a substitute for independent, professional advice mind you. But it can help to get you thinking and to prepare the ground for when you do eventually talk to a professional advisor.


----------



## Lingua (12 Dec 2006)

Thanks for the advice  - and for your offer to dissect my financial affairs clumban.  I never did like the idea of being cut open in front of an audience, and I wouldnt be able to simplify things here, so I have to pass on that.   I dont think its meaningless to compare financial checkup with a medical. I also dont see why an hour should cost more than 200 eur.
No, I havent contacted Eddie yet,  still waiting for a betterdeal.


----------



## Guest109 (12 Dec 2006)

kaygo said:


> Thanks for the advice - and for your offer to dissect my financial affairs clumban. I never did like the idea of being cut open in front of an audience, and I wouldnt be able to simplify things here, so I have to pass on that. I dont think its meaningless to compare financial checkup with a medical. I also dont see why an hour should cost more than 200 eur.
> No, I havent contacted Eddie yet, still waiting for a betterdeal.


 

buy yourself the sunday times good advice there every week


----------



## ClubMan (12 Dec 2006)

kaygo said:


> No, I havent contacted Eddie yet,  still waiting for a betterdeal.


How do you know that _EH _can't do it for you? All you are going on so far are rumours that he charges €700 p.h. it seems...


----------



## Decani (13 Dec 2006)

> ... an Eddie Hobbs type


Have you looked at a local [broken link removed] office? Whilst they may specialise in financial recovery, they may prove useful as a first point of contact for advising on expanding and maximising your spondoolickage.


----------



## ClubMan (13 Dec 2006)

Just to be clear:


> MABS is a national *free*, *confidential* and *independent* service      for people in debt or in danger of getting into debt.


They are not a free financial consultancy for people who want to get general financial advice this on the cheap.


----------



## z105 (14 Dec 2006)

You could try www.myadviser.ie or .com 

No affiliation


----------



## Lingua (14 Dec 2006)

Clubman, at the moment Im happy to say that I dont need Mabs - yet.  However, at the rate things are going here (rising inflation etc) in another year or  2, I might not be so smug. Hence the need for an EH.  
myadviser.ie  is closed for the moment (open again Jan) but looks interesting.
Maybe I'll just leave in until the new year.  You never know, sometimes these things just solve themselves.......


----------



## ClubMan (15 Dec 2006)

kaygo said:


> You never know, sometimes these things just solve themselves.......


Hardly a prudent approach to personal financial planning especially if (as you suggest) you think that you may be at risk of getting into trouble eventually with your current strategy.


----------



## Purple (15 Dec 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Hardly a prudent approach to personal financial planning especially if (as you suggest) you think that you may be at risk of getting into trouble eventually with your current strategy.



Nonsense, it's a perfectly good way of dealing with problems; ignore them and they will go away.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Dec 2006)

I'll ignore that comment so.


----------



## Willesden (18 Dec 2006)

I find TAB financial services great for investment & taxation advice.
tel.:01 6768633


----------



## ClubMan (18 Dec 2006)

No offence but first time posters recommending a particular service have to be treated with caution.


----------



## pinkyBear (18 Dec 2006)

Hi there, we recently used a guy based in wicklow - I got his details from a friend who has dealt with him numerous times - if you are interested PM me and I'll give you his details


----------



## Willesden (19 Dec 2006)

Fair enough ClubMan. Though first time posters have to start with with a post too...


----------

